# Rockets Board Clean Up!



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, I have the idea of clean up the sticky thread, maybe merge them or un-sticky a couple of them. Right now we have seven sticky threads, too much! 
I am thinking bring it down to about less then five. 
What do people think?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the slogan thread and fran blinebury threads are no longer relevant so unstick those.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I want everybody's opinion, or at least as many people as we can. So I made the poll. And yeah, everybody can only vote once and we will do the clean up. You are deciding what is important to our board!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

the fran blinebury and vote for slogan and Mcgrady leads historical comeback


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

fran blinebury and vote for slogan


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You can take Fran and tslogan and even the female rockets fan one if you like.. I can just change my sig to say pm me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

after you clean it up, put this one up there. Its actually helpful 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=312624


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Bye Bye Fran


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, the choice looks obvious, I will make the changes over the weekend to see if anybody has other things to say.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> You can take Fran and tslogan and even the female rockets fan one if you like.. I can just change my sig to say pm me.


off-topic but I found it funny that Hakeem was really added into ur sisterhood :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lets get rid of the female Rockets fans countoff. Who needs to know that we have females fans around here anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Who needs to know that we have females fans around here anyway? :biggrin:


Why do you think the number of the male posters on this board increased significantly in the past couple of year? It sure ain't about basketball. That stuff is …boring.











:joke:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

It's better to set to multi-choosing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i say only keep the top 2 options which are in this pole, the rest we have no use for anymore


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Ok, the choice looks obvious, I will make the changes over the weekend to see if anybody has other things to say.


this isnt a democracy. you need ti rule this forum with an iron fist and strike fear into the hearts of regular posters


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Lets get rid of the female Rockets fans countoff. Who needs to know that we have females fans around here anyway? :biggrin:



right on bro.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Lets get rid of the female Rockets fans countoff. Who needs to know that we have females fans around here anyway? :biggrin:


maybe sloth was right about you


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, the Fran Blinebury thread is taken down!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Female Rockets Fans - count off! 
Houston board slogan poll (final vote) Are down

Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule Added!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, McGrady leads HISTORICAL COMEBACK is taken down too. The reason is that it was two years ago, and we need more space for current events. Thank you for understanding.

2006-2007 Regular Season Schedule & Results Added.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Female Rockets Fans - count off!
> Houston board slogan poll (final vote) Are down
> 
> *Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule Added!*


Thanks! You tha man!


----------

